# MO's leatherwork



## Missourian

Pancake style cellphone holster.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Nice.  Can ya bone a holster for a 1908 Young America .32?  Was my Grandad's backup when he was a Treasury agent.


----------



## BlackFlag

Missourian said:


> View attachment 154748 View attachment 154749 View attachment 154751 View attachment 154752 View attachment 154753 View attachment 154755 View attachment 154756 View attachment 154757 View attachment 154759 View attachment 154760 View attachment 154762 View attachment 154763
> 
> Pancake style cellphone holster.


Impressive


----------



## skye

That's beautiful Missourian really nice!


----------



## Missourian

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Nice.  Can ya bone a holster for a 1908 Young America .32?  Was my Grandad's backup when he was a Treasury agent.


That's a sweet little revolver.

Honestly,  my skill isn't up to a level that would do your grandpap's gun justice.  I usually only make things I need,  which doesn't really allow the attainment of master level skills.  I have made a holster,  and I use it all the time,  but it is not more than utilitarian.



In fact,  when my commercial cell phone holster gave up the ghost last week,  I decided to try this pancake style as a dress rehearsal for a holster I want to make...to work out the quirks.


----------



## Ringel05

Missourian said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.  Can ya bone a holster for a 1908 Young America .32?  Was my Grandad's backup when he was a Treasury agent.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a sweet little revolver.
> 
> Honestly,  my skill isn't up to a level that would do your grandpap's gun justice.  I usually only make things I need,  which doesn't really allow the attainment of master level skills.  I have made a holster,  and I use it all the time,  but it is not more than utilitarian.
> 
> View attachment 154868
> 
> In fact,  when my commercial cell phone holster gave up the ghost last week,  I decided to try this pancake style as a dress rehearsal for a holster I want to make...to work out the quirks.
Click to expand...

I have some semi-large scrap pieces I use to make prototypes with (work out all the problems and mistakes first) when I'm starting a project I haven't tried before. 


Billy_Kinetta said:


> Nice.  Can ya bone a holster for a 1908 Young America .32?  Was my Grandad's backup when he was a Treasury agent.


It's really not that hard to do, what you'll need tool wise depends on how pretty you want it to be.  Double shoulder or back leather in a 7/8 oz is best, you can stud close it or sew it.  If you have patience the tools you may already have on hand will let you finish a good looking holster, about $30 in certain leather tools will give you a great looking holster.


----------



## Missourian

Ringel05 said:


> I have some semi-large scrap pieces I use to make prototypes with (work out all the problems and mistakes first) when I'm starting a project I haven't tried before.



Me too...in fact that branded piece was scrap...it just worked out the first time around.


----------



## Missourian

410 ammo pouches 3" and 2.5":


----------



## Missourian

Knife sheath.

Posted this in a different thread previously.


----------



## Missourian




----------



## Missourian

Working on a horizontal sheath...          

... finish up tomorrow night...


----------



## Missourian

Missourian said:


> Working on a horizontal sheath...
> 
> ... finish up tomorrow night...


This didn't work out,  working on a new knife that will fit the sheath before I finish it.


----------



## Missourian

Watchband...


----------



## Missourian

Missourian said:


> Working on a horizontal sheath...View attachment 161426 View attachment 161427 View attachment 161428 View attachment 161429 View attachment 161430 View attachment 161431 View attachment 161432 View attachment 161433 View attachment 161434 View attachment 161435 View attachment 161436
> 
> ... finish up tomorrow night...











 

It's done.  Had to make a new knife...the other handle stuck out to far.


----------



## Missourian

Starting a new project.  Cut a circular jig.  Forming a leather top and bottom...


----------



## Ringel05

Missourian said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working on a horizontal sheath...
> 
> ... finish up tomorrow night...
> 
> 
> 
> This didn't work out,  working on a new knife that will fit the sheath before I finish it.
Click to expand...

Try sewing garments........


----------



## Missourian

Ringel05 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working on a horizontal sheath...
> 
> ... finish up tomorrow night...
> 
> 
> 
> This didn't work out,  working on a new knife that will fit the sheath before I finish it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try sewing garments........
Click to expand...


No thanks.


----------



## Ringel05

Missourian said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working on a horizontal sheath...
> 
> ... finish up tomorrow night...
> 
> 
> 
> This didn't work out,  working on a new knife that will fit the sheath before I finish it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try sewing garments........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No thanks.
Click to expand...

When I did my 1850s frock coat over a year ago I took it apart at least three times before it was mostly, kinda correct.  It's partially apart again as I tweak it some more........


----------



## Missourian

Ringel05 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working on a horizontal sheath...
> 
> ... finish up tomorrow night...
> 
> 
> 
> This didn't work out,  working on a new knife that will fit the sheath before I finish it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try sewing garments........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I did my 1850s frock coat over a year ago I took it apart at least three times before it was mostly, kinda correct.  It's partially apart again as I tweak it some more........
Click to expand...


You hand sewing?


----------



## Ringel05

Missourian said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working on a horizontal sheath...
> 
> ... finish up tomorrow night...
> 
> 
> 
> This didn't work out,  working on a new knife that will fit the sheath before I finish it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try sewing garments........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I did my 1850s frock coat over a year ago I took it apart at least three times before it was mostly, kinda correct.  It's partially apart again as I tweak it some more........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hand sewing?
Click to expand...

Some things.


----------



## Missourian

Ringel05 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> This didn't work out,  working on a new knife that will fit the sheath before I finish it.
> 
> 
> 
> Try sewing garments........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I did my 1850s frock coat over a year ago I took it apart at least three times before it was mostly, kinda correct.  It's partially apart again as I tweak it some more........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hand sewing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some things.
Click to expand...


That is a skill I have not yet perfected.


----------



## Missourian

Missourian said:


> Starting a new project.  Cut a circular jig.  Forming a leather top and bottom...


 

Didn't quite form tight enough...

 

Rubber bands are your friend.


 

Everything cut...needle holders are still drying.


 

This is what it should look like when it's done.

Sewing coming up.


----------



## Missourian




----------



## Missourian




----------



## Crixus

Missourian said:


> View attachment 154748 View attachment 154749 View attachment 154751 View attachment 154752 View attachment 154753 View attachment 154755 View attachment 154756 View attachment 154757 View attachment 154759 View attachment 154760 View attachment 154762 View attachment 154763
> 
> Pancake style cellphone holster.




Say, want a knife or two to practice on? Learher work is a good way to make $$ to fund the side stuff.


----------



## Missourian

Crixus said:


> Say, want a knife or two to practice on? Learher work is a good way to make $$ to fund the side stuff.



I'm so far behind already I'll never catch up.


----------



## Missourian

Tried something new...all one piece tool sheath.

Flashlight,  pocket knife,  ferro rod...


----------



## Missourian

Still a lot of finish work to do...


----------



## Missourian

Not too shabby.


----------



## Missourian

All done...


----------



## Missourian

Starting a pancake holster for the Remington R51


----------



## Missourian

Progress


----------



## Missourian

Glued up...may sew it up tonight.


----------



## Missourian

Stitching grooves cut in.


----------



## Ringel05

Missourian said:


> Watchband...
> 
> View attachment 181979
> 
> View attachment 181977
> 
> View attachment 181980
> 
> View attachment 181985
> 
> View attachment 181996
> 
> View attachment 181987


People still wear watches?


----------



## Missourian

Ringel05 said:


> People still wear watches?



And a wind watch no less...downright anachronistic.


----------



## Ringel05

Missourian said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People still wear watches?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a wind watch no less...downright anachronistic.
Click to expand...

I have a Breitling for sale........


----------



## Missourian

Mostly sewed up,  except for the retention strap.  

Deciding if I want to cut another slot in right side for two position carry.


----------



## Missourian

Ringel05 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People still wear watches?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a wind watch no less...downright anachronistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a Breitling for sale........
Click to expand...

I think that may be a couple thousand dollars out of my price range.


----------



## Crixus

Missourian said:


> View attachment 247644
> 
> View attachment 247645
> 
> View attachment 247643
> 
> Mostly sewed up,  except for the retention strap.
> 
> Deciding if I want to cut another slot in right side for two position carry.




Nice. I’ll rake a Yaqi slide in size Glock 17. I’ll send shipping info later.


----------



## Ringel05

Crixus said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 247644
> 
> View attachment 247645
> 
> View attachment 247643
> 
> Mostly sewed up,  except for the retention strap.
> 
> Deciding if I want to cut another slot in right side for two position carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. I’ll rake a Yaqi slide in size Glock 17. I’ll send shipping info later.
Click to expand...

Glock?  You must have loooong fingers.   I hate Glock ergonomics, like trying to hold onto a baseball bat from the business end and I have huge hands.


----------



## Crixus

Ringel05 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 247644
> 
> View attachment 247645
> 
> View attachment 247643
> 
> Mostly sewed up,  except for the retention strap.
> 
> Deciding if I want to cut another slot in right side for two position carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. I’ll rake a Yaqi slide in size Glock 17. I’ll send shipping info later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glock?  You must have loooong fingers.   I hate Glock ergonomics, like trying to hold onto a baseball bat from the business end and I have huge hands.
Click to expand...



That’s the thing with Glocks. They are like glass slippers. They fit, or they don’t. I’m lucky in that they fit me awesome .


----------



## Missourian

Getting close...just the edges left to do.


----------



## Missourian

Crixus said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 247644
> 
> View attachment 247645
> 
> View attachment 247643
> 
> Mostly sewed up,  except for the retention strap.
> 
> Deciding if I want to cut another slot in right side for two position carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. I’ll rake a Yaqi slide in size Glock 17. I’ll send shipping info later.
Click to expand...


I think I'm going to try one of those next.


----------



## Missourian

Finished.


----------



## Markle

Missourian said:


> View attachment 154748 View attachment 154749 View attachment 154751 View attachment 154752 View attachment 154753 View attachment 154755 View attachment 154756 View attachment 154757 View attachment 154759 View attachment 154760 View attachment 154762 View attachment 154763
> 
> Pancake style cellphone holster.



Way back in the late 60s I owned a custom Harley Police Special.  The owner before me had put on a set of magnificent hand made saddle bags.  I wish I had kept the bike but most of all I wished I had kept those bags!


----------



## Missourian

Working up a pancake holster for a Remington Rm380...


----------



## Missourian

Also have a lighter holder in the works...


----------

